

Feedback for site redesign? - redclayco

I work for a startup out here in SV and would love any feedback, ideas, or questions on our new site redesign! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.redclaydesign.com&#x2F;
======
hobarrera
You're refering to a lot of fonts (eg: "Avenir"), but not including any fonts
yourself (eg: using something like google fonts). The fallback (sans), can
look pretty ugly.

I'd manually include fonts, rather than expect users to have they ones you
want pre-installed (you'll probably never reproduce this since you most likely
have them installed).

~~~
redclayco
This is a great feedback! Thanks so much hobarrera.

------
hobarrera
Set the view port width to 900px (give or take 50px), and the title and logo
overlap.

Hit ctrl+shift+m (firefox, IIRC, chromium uses the same hotkey) and play
around with the mobile view to test different resolutions.

